# Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007



## Der Goldaal (11. Januar 2007)

Hi, kennt schon jemand Termine für Veranstaltungen in diesem Jahr. Letztes Jahr gab es so einen schönen Thread.

:m


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Am 14. April 2007 findet auf der Insel Fehmarn zum siebten mal der Exori – Martins Brandungscup statt. Es kann als Einzelangler oder als Mannschaft ( 3 Personen ) gestartet werden.      


Treffpunkt :       Dänschendorferhof 13.30Uhr

14.00 Uhr                         Begrüßung der Teilnehmer

14.30 Uhr                         Auslosung der Sektoren                          und Startkartenausgabe

15.30 Uhr                         Treffen an den Sektoren 

17.00 Uhr                         Angelbeginn

22.30 Uhr                         Ende der Angelzeit        

01.00 Uhr                         Siegerehrung-                                      anschließend Startkarten-Tombola  


   Anmeldeschluß ist der 02. April.2007


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Dann fällt mir noch am Karfreitag der Eisenbahner-Inselcup und am 6.10 der Pro-Tack Cup ein.
Da habe ich aber noch keine genauen Infos.


----------



## Koschi (11. Januar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Pro-Tack-Cup gibt es bereits Anmeldeformulare unter

www.pro-tack.de


----------



## Klaus S. (2. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Sind das schon alle Termine für 2007???
Weiß keiner paar mehr Termine???


----------



## Agalatze (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

na klar :m


----------



## Fischgrete (3. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Moin Moin erst mal!
Hab da noch einen Termin für Brandungsangler.
*"5.  Eckernförder Brandungscup am 31.03.07"*
findet in der Eckernförder Bucht statt.
Anmeldung ist im Angelcenter Eckernförde.
Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei.


----------



## Küstenfuchs (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Moin!
Am 17.03.07 Marathon-Angeln von den Grossmännern in Kiel.
Angeln Von 17.00 bis 05.00 Uhr.
Startgebühr 25,-.
Näheres müsst ihr im Geschäft erfragen.


----------



## Der Goldaal (5. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

;+
Hi, zusammen. Also ist das sicher mit dem Marathon - Angeln am 17.3.07 ??? Weil es doch erst hieß, dass es am 10.03. sein soll???

;+


----------



## Küstenfuchs (8. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Hallo Goldaal!
100% sicher bin ich auch nicht, hab´ den Termin auch nur von einem Kollegen.
Das beste wird sein, man erkundigt sich direkt an der Quelle.
MfG
Küstenfuchs


----------



## VolkerC (9. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Auf der Internet Seite steht 17.03.07 !!


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



Agalatze schrieb:


> na klar :m



Toll


----------



## Nauke (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

*Klaus S.*

Jaaa, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch.

Jaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch........
|laola: 

Wo hast du denn die ganze Zeit gesteckt?


----------



## Klaus S. (10. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Hi Nauke,
ich hab mich bei "Die Stämme" angemeldet und das spiel macht einfach süchtig  
"Unser" Frank ist auch dort angemeldet und sogar bei mir im Stamm gelandet. 

Wenn man immer nur vorne beim Skat ist macht es irgendwann auch kein Spaß mehr und deswegen sollen sich mal paar andere an die Spitze spielen :q

Wir sehen uns aber auf jeden Fall bei der nächsten Bootstour falls du auch dabei sein solltest... ich bin's #6

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Kuschi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Moin moin an alle. 
*
Am 13.10.2007 *findet wieder unser *Haxencup* statt.
Wir treffen uns in Surendorf in der Gaststätte Binge. Gefischt wird dann rund um Surendorf bis nach Pauls - Grund.
Anschließend treffen wir uns wieder im Lokal zum gemütlichen Haxenessen und mehr. Das Startgeld beträgt 25.-€
Für weitere Fragen und Anmeldungen könnt Ihr Euch bei mir, oder Jürgen melden.#h
Tel.: 04349/ 9433 ; oder 0170 7618603

Gruß Kuschi


----------



## Kuschi (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Und am *06.10.2007 *müsste dieses Jahr auch wieder der Schwedeneck - Cup Stattfinden. Aber wenn ich den genauen Termin weiß dann schreibe ich es nochmal rein. Vielleicht weiß ja schon jemand den genauen Termin! Anmelden kann man sich dann bei verschiedenen Angelläden hier oben bei uns. Aber auch das werde ich dann noch schreiben.


----------



## catmann (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Moin moin an alle

   Wo kann man sich für den Exori-Martins Brandungscup auf
     Fehmarn anmelden|rolleyes ?????

         Ich komme zwar erst am Mitwoch davor aus Norwegen wieder aber man soll ja nicht aus der Übung kommen oder


Kai aus Leezen|laola: #a


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



catmann schrieb:


> Moin moin an alle
> 
> Wo kann man sich für den Exori-Martins Brandungscup auf
> Fehmarn anmelden|rolleyes ?????
> ...




Die Anmeldung findest du Hier


----------



## LutzLutz (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

hallo ersma
bin neu hier...zum ersten mal auf dieser seite#h


----------



## LutzLutz (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

kann man sich noch beim marathon der großmänner anmelden.......und bis wann


----------



## Zandianer (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Hat mal jemand nen Link oder so wo man sich zu dem Großmannangeln informieren bzw anmelden kann?


----------



## LutzLutz (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

erkundigen kannst dich auf der seite www.grossmannsangeltreff.de aber anmelden kannst du dich nur im Laden in Kiel. 
gruß lutz


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



Angelfiete2001 schrieb:


> Am 14. April 2007 findet auf der Insel Fehmarn zum siebten mal der Exori – Martins Brandungscup statt. Es kann als Einzelangler oder als Mannschaft ( 3 Personen ) gestartet werden.
> 
> 
> Treffpunkt :       Dänschendorferhof 13.30Uhr
> ...





Moin moin,
war grade bei den Martins im Laden, es sind noch ein paar Plätze frei.


----------



## Angelfiete2001 (9. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

So den Eisenbahner InselCup haben wir hinter uns, es wurde gut Fisch gefangen. Über 400 mit 90 Leuten.

Mal gucken was uns das nächste WE bringt.

Wer ist den alles von euch dabei???


----------



## Klaus S. (10. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



Angelfiete2001 schrieb:


> Mal gucken was uns das nächste WE bringt.
> 
> Wer ist den alles von euch dabei???



|wavey:


----------



## Keule1988 (10. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

:vik: ich auch |wavey:


----------



## Timmy4903 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

|wavey:Ich...und zwar im besten Team!!!NAGGEN vor|supergri    


Noch 3 mal.....|schlaf:


 dann #a


----------



## Hämmer25 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Werden wir ja Samstag sehen wer im besten Team ist.:vik:


----------



## Timmy4903 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



Hämmer25 schrieb:


> Werden wir ja Samstag sehen wer im besten Team ist.:vik:


 
Wenn ich ein Spiegel mit habe, kann ich das bestimmt!!!|supergri |supergri |supergri :vik: :vik: :vik:


----------



## Koschi (12. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Hochmut kommt ja bekanntlich vor dem Fall.... :q 

Wir sind jedenfalls auch an Bord (Koschi, McMc und Brüderchen OMi). CU Samstag und gute Anreise! Euch viele Fische, uns einen mehr! :vik:


----------



## Bach_87 (22. April 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Moin moin,
war es das dann mit Terminen?
Ist ja etwas mau, was wird den aus dem Eiscup? 
Die Veranstalter wollten doch was neues machen, weis da jemand was drüber?
mfg. Christian


----------



## Agalatze (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



Koschi schrieb:


> Hochmut kommt ja bekanntlich vor dem Fall.... :q
> 
> Wir sind jedenfalls auch an Bord (Koschi, McMc und Brüderchen OMi). CU Samstag und gute Anreise! Euch viele Fische, uns einen mehr! :vik:


 
hätte echt nicht gedacht, dass du so ein feiner kerl bist, nachdem wir uns hier immer die augen auspicken |supergri


----------



## Koschi (24. Mai 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Dito!! :q

PS: Lass die Finger von den Brasilianerinnen, die haben alle große Brüder.... :l


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Moin

gibts schon mehr Termine für den Herbst 2007/Frühjahr 2008?

Gruß


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Den kann ich beisteuern:

*Grossmanns 23. Brandungscup 2007*
Veranstaltungstermin: 01.12. 2007
Anmeldung und Info ab 1. November 2007 ab 8:30 Uhr bei Grossmanns Angeltreff. Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt.

Strand: Heidkate bis Howacht


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Hier noch einer:

27.10.2007 *Brandungsfischen vom LSFV-SH* 


Strand: Hohenfelde/Schmoel


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Ich mach mal einen neuen Thread auf und werde im ersten Beitrag die Termine sammeln...


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Hier noch einer:

17.11.2007 *Brandungsangeln LSFV-SH Jugend*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich mach mal einen neuen Thread auf und werde im ersten Beitrag die Termine sammeln...


 
Sehr gute Idee, sonst gehen die in den Seiten unter, so hat man die dann auf einen Blick.


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: Termin Brandungsangel-Veranstaltungen 2007*

Gut dann gehts jetzt hier weiter http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=1697557#post1697557 :m


----------

